# big layout blinds??



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I have noticed that a few of the newlayout blinds, in the descriptions of featurs, have. In addition to the common stubble straps, flagging openings, and adjustable head rests. Zippered Dog Door! So That would imply that the dog is inside the layout blind with you, right? Have any of you purchased one yet? Are they actualy roomy enough for your standard fat guy and his Chesapeake to fit into? This is the one I am considering, as I have a cabelas gift certificate from a judging assignment to use up. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20768&hasJS=true


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Who in in their right mind would get in a layout blind and zipper themselves in with a chessie? oh wait, sorry, Ken asked.....

/Paul


----------



## jefflab5 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got a finnisher and cut the stubble strap at the end where the clean out zipper is and that opened it up enough for my 93lb lab to get in and out. I tried it in the backyard and that is as far as I got. I agree, nothing but a safety hazard. I have a dog blind, but at this point I am considering going to my canvas guy and having him sew up dog blind I can hook to the back of my layout blind. That way the dog is close and behind me.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

Ken, I have a FA SUB blind and I have to tell you for big guys (eh.....fat guys like me) - it is very roomie and comfortable. Like everyone else I would hesitate to put my dog in with me as I think it would be a safety hazard and too close to the muzzle. I much prefer the dog to sit over my left shoulder somewhere above my head. I'd even stake my dog down (with a 2 foot check cord) in this location and release him at will - as my dog is still learning to be steady.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Ken just get yourself a dog blind, nice and safe and you would be surprised how the dog will take to it like a crate.


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

I also have a final approach SUB and while my 70lb lab pup will fit in it with me we are both happier with her layin next to it. (great blind for us "larger than average" humans)


----------

